# خلف الكلية الجوية طريق بلبيس أرض 300م للبيع بسعر مغري جدا



## Waseetk_Estate (12 يناير 2012)

_*للأهمية 
أرض مباني 300 م على مساحة 100% خلف الكلية الجوية
بطريق بلبيس الصحراوي
مسجلة ومسورة
للبيع
سعر المتر 250 جنية وقابل للتفاوض

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقاري
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
نرحب بالوسطاء = لأهمية الموضوع 
*_​ 
__________________

وسيطك@Waseetk
Http://Waseetk.F orumEgypt.Net​


----------

